# cpu for 60 k with gtx 970



## gagan_kumar (May 27, 2015)

*1. What is the purpose of the computer? What all applications and  games are you going to run? (Stupid answers like 'gaming' or 'office  work' will not work. Be exact. Which games? Which applications? Avoid  the word 'et cetera.')*
Ans: For main steam gaming pc games like witcher 3, GTA V etc

*2. What is your overall budget? If you can extend a bit for a more balanced configuration, then mention this too.*
Ans: 60,000/-

*3. Planning to overclock?*
Ans:No (not possible at this budget)

*4. Which Operating System are you planning to use?*
Ans:Windows 8.1/windows 10 Dual boot if possible

*5. How much hard drive space is needed?*
Ans: minimum 2tb

*6. Do you want to buy a monitor? If yes, please mention which screen  size and resolution do you want. If you already have a monitor and want  to reuse it, again mention the size and resolution of monitor you have.*
Ans: No, already have a 27 inch 1080p monitor

*7. Which components you DON'T want to buy or which components you already have and plan on reusing?*
Ans: mouse , keyboard, speakers, monitor , everything except the components inside cpu cabinet

*8. When are you planning to buy the system?*
Ans: within a month

*9. Have you ever built a desktop before or will this be done by an assembler?*
Ans: have built 3 desktops till now

*10. Where do you live? Are you buying locally? Are you open to buying stuff from online shops if you don't get locally?*
Ans: Bangalore open to online if cheaper

*11. Anything else which you would like to say?*
Ans: Need everything inside cabinet
GPU- *GTX 970 fixed*
psu- needed
HDD- needed
cpu- needed (preferably an i5 related solution)
Motherboard- needed (preferably an atx Based motherboard for future upgrade)
cabinet- needed
cpu cooler- not needed will go with stock cooling solution


----------



## ASHISH65 (May 27, 2015)

Intel i5 4440 @ 11500

Asus B85M-G @ 6300

Kingston HyperX Blu DDR3 4 GB 1600  @ 2700

Zotac GTX 970 4GB DDR5 @ 26100

Antec VP550 @ 3700

Seagate 2TB HDD @ 5500

Asus DRW 24B3ST DVD R/W@ 1000

Corsair Spec-1 Cabinet @ 3700

*TOTAL @ 60500*


----------



## bikramjitkar (May 27, 2015)

gagan_kumar said:


> *
> 3. Planning to overclock?
> Ans:No (not possible at this budget)*


*

Off topic, but ironically the original purpose of overclocking was to make cheap CPU's as fast as expensive ones. I remember my Athlon XP beating the pants off P4's that cost more than twice as much. Intel's marketing team has completely changed the nature of this market. *


----------



## xtr3m3 (May 27, 2015)

gigabyte B85M-D3H cheaper than ASUS, 5550/- 

and go for 2 rams instead of 1 

GTA 5 recommended 6gb


----------



## Kartik.Sharma1607 (May 27, 2015)

Intel i5 4400 : 11290
Gigabyte B85M DS3H : 5190
Kingston 8gb 1600 hyperx : 3476
Gainward gtx 970 : 22990
HP DVD RW : 900
Corsair cx600 : 4750
Seagate 2TB : 5095
DeepCool Teseract : 2750

Total : 56441 +Tax = Around 63.

If you can extend budget, add a Kingston 120GB SSD.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (May 28, 2015)

*Processor*Intel i5 4440*11,900**CPU Cooler*stock*0**Motherboard*Asus B85M-G*6,100**Memory*Kingston HyperX Blu 2x4 GB*4,800**Graphics Card*Zotac GTX 970 4GB DDR5*26,000**Power Supply*Seasonic S12II 520*4,800**Cabinet*Corsair Spec-1*3,500**Internal Storage*Seagate Barracuda 2TB 7200 RPM HDD*6,000**Optical Drive*none*0**Monitor*none*0**Keyboard*none*0**Mouse*none*0**Total**63,100*


Had you been lucky, one of the forum members bought Asus GTX 970 for 20k 2-3 weeks ago.


----------



## gagan_kumar (May 28, 2015)

btw is amd fx 8350 based rig also viable for this budget???


----------



## rajesh00 (May 28, 2015)

Intel i5 4400

Gigabyte B85M DS3H 

Kingston 1600 hyperx/Corsair Vengence 2x4 or 1 8gb

Asus strix gtx 970

Asus DVD RW 

corsair spec-3 Buy Online Corsair Carbide Series SPEC 03 Orange LED Mid Tower Gaming Case in India
or 
Corsair 300R

WD 2TB

Seasonic S12II 520

Everything above cost u around <65k

If you think its more, then for cabinet pick Deepcool tesseract and PSU Antec vp550



> btw is amd fx 8350 based rig also viable for this budget???



For gaming don't go for AMD...Intel is Good.


----------



## Hrishi (May 28, 2015)

gagan_kumar said:


> btw is amd fx 8350 based rig also viable for this budget???



AMD FX8350 rig will give you pretty much similar or even lesser performance varying from games to games , while costing you way more. Since AMD CPUs tend to run hotter than their Intel counter-parts with FX8350 notoriously known for it so you will have to invest in After-market Cooler for the CPU along with a better cabinet to accommodate more air-flow.
[ Higher power-consumption meaning higher electricity bills , More stress on the PSU as well. ]

The 8350 does boast of 8 cores but then most games won't utilize more than 4 cores as such. Only the games built on recent engines utilize more than 4 cores.
For playing previous generation games and current generation games , I would prefer an Intel i5 chip rather than any AMD chip because of Single Core performance. 
i5's single core performance is better than FX8350's performance , and thus would trump it in games that use 4 cores or less. And since you are going use Nvidia GPUs so stick with Intel as AMD goes better with AMD GPUs ( some would deny this claim , but trust me there are tons of proof over the trusted sources ).


----------



## gagan_kumar (May 28, 2015)

Till now the finalized Rig:

Intel i5 4440
Asus strix gtx 970
Asus B85M-G
Kingston HyperX Blu 2x4 GB
Seasonic S12II 520
Corsair Spec-1

Seagate Barracuda 2TB 7200 RPM HDD



any changes?


----------



## ASHISH65 (May 28, 2015)

Don't get gigabyte B85M-D3H,it has some issues

i5 > 8350 anyday in gaming 

- - - Updated - - -

Rig looks perfect to me


----------



## kapilove77 (May 28, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Had you been lucky, one of the forum members bought Asus GTX 970 for 20k 2-3 weeks ago.



Yep your right. But it's Zotac one not asus.


----------



## bssunilreddy (May 28, 2015)

Kartik.Sharma1607 said:


> Gainward gtx 970 : 22990



*Kartik.Sharma1607* Where are you getting Gainward GTX 970 for 23k? Which dealer and where? Please specify...


----------



## gammaboy (May 28, 2015)

ASHISH65 said:


> Don't get gigabyte B85M-D3H,it has some issues
> 
> i5 > 8350 anyday in gaming
> 
> ...



which issues exactly?
i am buying my rig today and buying that motherboard?which alternatives would u suggest?


----------



## bssunilreddy (May 28, 2015)

gammaboy said:


> which issues exactly?
> i am buying my rig today and buying that motherboard?which alternatives would u suggest?



Right now I am using Gigabyte B85M-D3H and I have not faced any issues until now...


----------



## ASHISH65 (May 28, 2015)

gammaboy said:


> which issues exactly?
> i am buying my rig today and buying that motherboard?which alternatives would u suggest?



Gigabyte has released latest revision of the Mobo i.e REV 2.0 in which they have removed some of the components. (may be to reduce the cost)

see here the pic , left one is REV 1.0 and Right REV 2.0

*twimages.vr-zone.net/2014/12/Gigabyte.png


Spot the differences: Gigabyte motherboard revisions present markedly different test results | Hardware.Info United States


*www.digit.in/forum/cpu-motherboards/189248-recent-revisional-changes-mid-low-end-intel-boards.html


IF you are getting old rev 1.0 mobo then there is no issues 

Alternative would be ASUS B85M-G




bssunil said:


> Right now I am using Gigabyte B85M-D3H and I have not faced any issues until now...



you are having old rev 1.0 therefore no issues


----------



## bssunilreddy (May 28, 2015)

ASHISH65 said:


> Gigabyte has released latest revision of the Mobo i.e REV 2.0 in which they have removed some of the components. (may be to reduce the cost)
> 
> see here the pic , left one is REV 1.0 and Right REV 2.0
> 
> ...



Yes mine is rev 1.0 .If we get rev 1.0 board then no issues.


----------



## xtr3m3 (May 28, 2015)

Just checked Diff bet Rev 1.0 & Rev 2.0  , 


form factor : rev 1 Mirco mirco atx , rev 2 atx 

rev 1 sata 2 = 4slots rev 2 sata 2 = 2slots

rev 1 sata 3 = 2slots rev 2 sata 3 = 4slots

Gigabyte GA-B85-HD3 (rev. 2.0) vs Gigabyte GA-B85M-D3H (rev. 1.0) Mobo compatibility performance comparison

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

srry every thing seems same, except for the dimensions of mobo, just checked official website

GIGABYTE- I found some useful information and would like to share with you


----------



## avinandan012 (May 28, 2015)

^ check CPU power delivery section, they have removed chokes and capacitors


----------



## xtr3m3 (May 28, 2015)

how much does that affect in real time? i had bought that mobo 3days ago , please tell me details, mine is 2.0 rev


----------



## gagan_kumar (May 28, 2015)

getting Asus B85M-G... To make use of Asus - Asus functions.......


----------



## gagan_kumar (Jul 3, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> *Processor*Intel i5 4440*11,900**CPU Cooler*stock*0**Motherboard*Asus B85M-G*6,100*
> *Memory*Kingston HyperX Blu 2x4 GB*4,800**Graphics Card*Zotac GTX 970 4GB DDR5*26,000**Power Supply*Seasonic S12II 520*4,800**Cabinet*Corsair Spec-1*3,500**Internal Storage*Seagate Barracuda 2TB 7200 RPM HDD*6,000**Optical Drive*none*0**Monitor*none*0**Keyboard*none*0**Mouse*none*0**Total**63,100*
> 
> 
> Had you been lucky, one of the forum members bought Asus GTX 970 for 20k 2-3 weeks ago.



bump!!

guys budget increased max to 65k not a penny more, exclude the cabinet from the price.....already have cabinet.......


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jul 3, 2015)

gagan_kumar said:


> bump!!
> 
> guys budget increased max to 65k not a penny more, exclude the cabinet from the price.....already have cabinet.......



Intel Core i5 4440 -12500,

MSI B85-G41 PC Mate -5700,

Cooler Master Hyper TX3 EVO -1700,

Corsair Vengeance 8GB(4GBx2) 1600Mhz -5200,

Zotac GTX 970 4GB -26500,

Seasonic S12II 520w -5000,

WD Caviar Green 2TB -6000,

Asus 24D3ST DVD/RW -1000.

TOTAL -63,600.


----------



## rajesh00 (Jul 3, 2015)

^^
Just change HDD to WD Blue instead of green.
You may also ge  Asus GPU at that price.
And go with the Above mentioned board.Asus B85M-G RAM to PCIe slot space is very close.It might be a problem.
For RAM go for Single stick if are short in budget,it saves some money.Dual channel performance is hardly seen in real time experience..


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jul 3, 2015)

In bssunil's config, remove TX3 Evo, ODD and 4 GB *2 ram stick and get 8 GB *1 ram stick + 120 GB samsung 850 evo. This should exactly be around 65k.


----------



## gagan_kumar (Jul 6, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> In bssunil's config, remove TX3 Evo, ODD and 4 GB *2 ram stick and get 8 GB *1 ram stick + 120 GB samsung 850 evo. This should exactly be around 65k.



well i asked that at last minute so by the time people gave more suggestions had already purchased the rig..............


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jul 6, 2015)

gagan_kumar said:


> well i asked that at last minute so by the time people gave more suggestions had already purchased the rig..............



What RIG Config you had purchased? Post individual prices with pics also if you can.OK.


----------



## gagan_kumar (Jul 7, 2015)

bssunil said:


> What RIG Config you had purchased? Post individual prices with pics also if you can.OK.



gtx 970 ASUS STRIX OC - 27k
intel i5 4460 - 12.5k
Gigabyte H97m D3H - 7k
Kingston Hyper X blue 1866Mhz - 3500
Corsair VS 550 - 3500
Circle 800 Cabinet - 5k
Seagate 2TB HDD 7200rpm - 5k


----------



## Kartik.Sharma1607 (Jul 7, 2015)

gagan_kumar said:


> gtx 970 ASUS STRIX OC - 27k
> intel i5 4460 - 12.5k
> Gigabyte H97m D3H - 7k
> Kingston Hyper X blue 1866Mhz - 3500
> ...



970 for 27k :O

That is high price. You could have got that for around 22-23k. And added SSD, with the remaining money. Anyway, nice build. Enjoy


----------



## gagan_kumar (Jul 7, 2015)

Kartik.Sharma1607 said:


> 970 for 27k :O
> 
> That is high price. You could have got that for around 22-23k. And added SSD, with the remaining money. Anyway, nice build. Enjoy



where are u getting ASUS gtx 970 Strix OC for 22-23k?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jul 7, 2015)

gagan_kumar said:


> *Corsair VS 550 - 3500*


----------



## ASHISH65 (Jul 7, 2015)

1866Mhz speed ram ?  why ?


----------



## gagan_kumar (Jul 7, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


>



what's the problem?

- - - Updated - - -



ASHISH65 said:


> 1866Mhz speed ram ?  why ?



there was only 200 bucks difference between the 1600 mhz and 1866 mhz RAM........

and I was thinking [wrongly] that H97 may support XMP of 1866mhz.......

well i didn't buy the system for myself.......


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jul 7, 2015)

gagan_kumar said:


> what's the problem?


Nobody would suggest you to buy Corsair VS series. It's an entry level PSU, certainly not meant for high end GPUs like the GTX 970. Why you didn't buy Seasonic S12II 520W?


----------



## gagan_kumar (Jul 7, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Nobody would suggest you to buy Corsair VS series. It's an entry level PSU, certainly not meant for high end GPUs like the GTX 970. Why you didn't buy Seasonic S12II 520W?



budget was exceeding...... already extended to 66k with seasonic it was coming 68k+


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jul 8, 2015)

gagan_kumar said:


> budget was exceeding...... already extended to 66k with seasonic it was coming 68k+


Didn't you post that a cabinet wasn't required? Why spend 5k on it then?


----------



## gagan_kumar (Jul 8, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Didn't you post that a cabinet wasn't required? Why spend 5k on it then?



my friend, for whom i have purchased this told he will need new cabinet as the previous one was local small one...... there was no way the gpu would fit in it, just tell if smps is not good i will try to change it.........


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jul 8, 2015)

gagan_kumar said:


> my friend, for whom i have purchased this told he will need new cabinet as the previous one was local small one...... there was no way the gpu would fit in it, just tell if smps is not good i will try to change it.........


ok. Replace it with Seasonic S12II 520W or Antec VP550p if short on budget.


----------



## avichandana20000 (Jul 31, 2015)

@ gagan_kumar 

Always consider 

GPU PSU LIST(google for more) for buying PSU if GPU is used.

Immediately change PSU before it blows up.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jul 31, 2015)

gagan_kumar said:


> gtx 970 ASUS STRIX OC - 27k
> intel i5 4460 - 12.5k
> Gigabyte H97m D3H - 7k
> Kingston Hyper X blue 1866Mhz - 3500
> ...



Swap that *Corsair VS 550 - 3500 *with Seasonic S12II 520w -5150.
Link:Amazon.in: Buy Seasonic S12II Series 520-Watt Power Supply Online at Low Prices in India | Sea Sonic Reviews & Ratings 
Corsair VS550 is a crap PSU, change that PSU ASAP or face extreme burning consequences for your internal components.


----------



## gagan_kumar (Jul 31, 2015)

bssunilreddy said:


> Swap that *Corsair VS 550 - 3500 *with Seasonic S12II 520w -5150.
> Link:Amazon.in: Buy Seasonic S12II Series 520-Watt Power Supply Online at Low Prices in India | Sea Sonic Reviews & Ratings
> Corsair VS550 is a crap PSU, change that PSU ASAP or face extreme burning consequences for your internal components.



what will i do with existing one???

and where did you read tat PSU is bad?


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jul 31, 2015)

gagan_kumar said:


> what will i do with existing one???
> 
> and where did you read tat PSU is bad?



Ask other TDF members whether Corsair VS550 is good or not? OK.


----------

